# Worried..Shedding TOO Much



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Rashashea said:


> I have 2 quarter horses who we purchased last year after they had already shed, this year they are starting to shed but I am concerned. They are shedding down to the skin....big patches. I had the vet come out and he said they don't seem to have any issues that just may be the way they shed but I am still worried. Has anyone else seen anything like this. Vet said it may be where we got hot quick here instead of gradually warming up.
> Thanks
> Rasha


Ah, finally someone with the same problem. My new gelding is doing the SAME thing. They aren't sore just big bald patches. I wouldn't worry too much if the vet said its okay.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Down here, a lot of the horses are shedding like that this year. We had an unusually cold winter and it went from 40 degrees to 80+. Our youngest mare's hair, who is very long in the winter, was literally falling out on half her back (to bare skin and her skin looked fine). Now, 1 1/2 weeks later, she has shed most of the rest normally and she's already fuzzy again where hair fell out. Another couple of weeks and it looks like she'll have her normal summer coat.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Some horses just shed that way


----------



## ashton87 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the same problem. My husband is worried but its not a big deal. NOW if they start gettin bumps and then start losing it there might be a problem. but if its smooth dont worry.
ashton


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

a couple of ours shed that way, it's normally a thoroughbred thing to shed bald and then have their summer coat grow in, but other breeds do it as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CarlyCole (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know if this will work but here's a link from another thread referencing the same thing. It's pretty common. Especially in the warmer states. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/my-poor-horses-going-bald-any-53047/


----------



## Wahoo23829 (Apr 15, 2010)

MINE TOO .......big big bare patches ......started at the chest and I thought he just rubbed it off because he was shedding......now the little summer hair are coming out and the patch has moved to the shoulders and girth are.....both rump cheeks are the same way......just a touch and you have a handfull .....
even the bridge of his nose hair just falls off ! 

Thanx for bringing that up


----------



## horselover1428 (Apr 12, 2010)

I thought I was the only one!! My new quarter horse gelding started going bald but my parents continue to tell me he is fine.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Yup! Lacey has giant places where it's just skin with no fur, you are not alone. =)


----------



## horselover1428 (Apr 12, 2010)

does the hair grow back over it before too long?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

horselover1428 said:


> does the hair grow back over it before too long?


For our young mare that shed this way this year, after a week, the new 'fuzz' was in, and after two weeks with the rest of her shedding normally, she was looking almost 'even' again. I figure that she'll look like her normal summer self after about a total of a month from when she had her drastic shedding.


----------



## horselover1428 (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks for the info!!!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, our horses arn't going bald, but 2 of them are really bare in a lot of spots. I also think it's because of the unusual temperature change from 40-70+ within a matter of a week, as another poster stated. Their spring/summer coats just havn't been able to catch up yet.


----------

